# Government securities outstanding - Weekly update



## drsmith (8 September 2012)

Each week, the Australian Office of Financial Management updates Government securities outstanding. The purpose of this thread is to keep track of these updates and discuss the potential impact on the federal budget.

Note though that redemptions can make week to week and even month to month figures lumpy, but it will be interesting to observe variations in the longer term trend from a budget balance perspective. 

Government securities outstanding as at the end of June/July/Aug were $234.0/234.3/245.3bn respectively and $244,126m on September 07.

http://www.aofm.gov.au/


----------



## drsmith (14 September 2012)

September 14: $246,126m


----------



## drsmith (23 September 2012)

September 21: $248,126m


----------



## sails (23 September 2012)

Thanks for putting this up drsmith!  But 2 billion per week?  At that rate it will be another 100 billion if an election is 12 months away.

Surely, if labor care about their mate's jobs in the public service, they will pull the belt in themselves and stop this continual wasteful and irresponsible spending.  Otherwise they are setting their mates up to lose their jobs with severe austerity measures in an attempt to pull this country out of financial danger.  And then labor will probably have the hide to blame the coalition for the job losses.  Pathetic.


----------



## drsmith (27 September 2012)

When available, the September 28 weekly figure will also be the monthly and quarterly. As at September 21, securities on issue have increased by $14bn since June 30. In the absence of a lumpy redemption in the past week, the 3-month accumulation will the government's finances are still going backwards at a rate of knots.

$16bn would equate to $64bn over a year.


----------



## drsmith (28 September 2012)

No lumpy redemptions.

September 28: $250,126m


----------



## DB008 (1 October 2012)

18th May 2012





22nd June 2012


----------



## drsmith (6 October 2012)

$2bn a week is becoming a common theme.

October 5: $252,126m.


----------



## CanOz (6 October 2012)

drsmith said:


> $2bn a week is becoming a common theme.
> 
> October 5: $252,126m.




Who wants to extrapolate this? Is this a currency effect?

Are these from recent bond auctions? How much do they auction at a time?

CanOz


----------



## drsmith (11 October 2012)

CanOz said:


> Who wants to extrapolate this? Is this a currency effect?
> 
> Are these from recent bond auctions? How much do they auction at a time?
> 
> CanOz



It varies, but recent auctions have been around $500m a pop.

The issuance program is outlined in the following link. It doesn't however provide sufficient information to judge where they are relative to where they currently should be.

http://www.aofm.gov.au/content/borrowing/calendar.asp


----------



## drsmith (12 October 2012)

A bit over $4bn this week.

October 12: $256,386m


----------



## drsmith (20 October 2012)

October 19: $259,136m


----------



## drsmith (28 October 2012)

Down $3.2bn this week.

October 26: $255,936m.

Their must have been a lumpy redemption.


----------



## DB008 (15 December 2012)

This weeks close....





and


*AOFM sells $3b of Treasury notes*

http://mobile.news.com.au/business/breaking-news/aofm-sells-3b-of-treasury-notes/story-e6frfkur-1226536135149?from=public_rss


----------



## DB008 (22 December 2012)

*AOFM*

Weekly update from the AOFM website.


----------



## DB008 (21 January 2013)

As at 18 January 2013

Total Commonwealth Government Securities
on Issue - $263,286m

consisting of:

Treasury Bonds - $223,148m
Treasury Indexed Bonds - $17,119m
Treasury Notes - $23,000m
Other Securities - $19m

Securities on issue subject to the limit under the Commonwealth Inscribed Stock Act 1911 total $258,699 million.


----------



## DB008 (12 May 2013)

Been a while since an update...


----------



## sails (12 May 2013)

DB008 said:


> Been a while since an update...




That's nearly another $10 billion down the gurgler while they are still collecting revenue.

And a billion is a thousand million.

What on earth are they doing with it all?  It's not like there's much in the way useful infrastructure being built.


----------



## DB008 (31 May 2013)

*AOFM sells $700m of January 2018 bonds*



> The Australian government has sold $700 million of January 21 2018 Treasury bonds.
> 
> The Australian Office of Financial Management (AOFM), which conducts bond auctions on behalf of the government, said the bonds were sold for a weighted average yield of 2.8200 per cent.
> 
> The sale attracted bids totalling $3.448 billion, giving a relatively high coverage ratio of 4.93.




http://www.skynews.com.au/businessnews/article.aspx?id=876302


Update from AOFM website


----------



## DB008 (13 September 2013)

ALP Gov maxed out at...


----------



## DB008 (20 October 2013)

Still climbing...

http://aofm.gov.au/






> “The Federal Government’s debt ceiling could be raised to $400 billion in a bid to head off the financial tremors facing the US.
> 
> Treasurer Joe Hockey has used a speech in the US to signal the debt ceiling – currently $300 billion – would be increased to take account of the Government’s required borrowings.
> 
> ...




http://theaimn.com/2013/10/19/hockey-to-lift-debt-ceiling-by-33-and-the-hypocrisy-level-to-an-all-time-high/


----------



## DB008 (3 April 2014)

AOFM has had an update (website wise)

http://aofm.gov.au/



> Commonwealth Government Securities on Issue*	$311,727m




WOW. Bit of a jump....


----------



## sydboy007 (4 April 2014)

DB008 said:


> AOFM has had an update (website wise)
> 
> http://aofm.gov.au/
> 
> ...




Well 8 odd billion was funnelled to the RBA by Hockey - that's a fair chunk of the increase.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 December 2020)

_fast forward to a new paradigm_


Australia has sold a bill at a negative yield for the first time in its history, accepting a bid for its 26 March 2021 Treasury note at a yield of *-0.01 per cent. *The weighted average issue yield was 0.0099 per cent, with the highest yield accepted being 0.015 per cent.

The Australian Office of Financial Management had tendered the note to raise $1.5 billion. The AOFM received a total of 58 bids worth $8.2 billion and 19 of those bids were successful with 10 bids allocated in full.


----------

